# 15 month old ears....need advice!



## Jana (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, I have a big german shepherd female that has very large ears and they took a long time to stand up. Here is my question....are GSD ears supposed to stand up all the time? Her's will go up straight when she is alert but flop sideways --similar to 'The Flying Nun' look when relaxed. In fact when strangers see her they still call her a puppy b/c the ears are sideways....she certainly doesn't have stiff ears like some of the ones I see. The breeder we got her from did treat them a few times around 6-7 months....so I'm asking if it is still possible to 'treat' them at this age to make them a little stiffer. First time dog owner here so sorry for the rookie question....
Thanks,
Jana Vincent
Issaquah, Washington


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have read on here where members have had success with aiding their dogs ears in standing at over a year, couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome!

A GSD ears are supposed to be erect all the time with the exception of teething pups whose ears my drop but will go back up.

There are some who have soft ears and if I'm correct is genetic unless of course there was an injury to the ear.

I would say at 15 months that ship has sailed for her ears to stand all the time.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Jana (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Thanks for the responses....she has very big ears and is a fairly large female 85 lbs. She does have soft ears and has a nice malamute friend that thinks its fun to chew on them :shocked: I am posting a few pictures of them standing somewhat 'up' for some reason I don't have any pictures of them floppy down. I'll try to take one....thanks much!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, she's a beautiful girl!!

Hope others members give you some insight


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

My pup who is 16 months has the exact same problem. Unfortunately, soft ears are genetic, usually the result of poor breeding practices.. I was to two large breed specialist and an ear specialist 250 miles from where I live, and little can be done unless you choose to opt for some expensive painful surgery procedures which I wanted no part of.. I paid for show quality and my breeder has been useless..on the other hand my girl is intelligent, fearless, and loyal to a fault who I wouldn't take a million dollars for.

Btw your girl is beautiful. 

Nala Vom vertrauen 3/15/12


----------

